# Adoption cards- your views please



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies and Gents

I am after some Honest feedback please!

Sadly with adoption there seems to be very little on the "market" as such for things like announcements ect so i have made some of my own cards, my SW saw them today and thinks i have something that there is a market for ! (have never made cards like this before however do like to have a faff about now and them making things! and i am a perfectionist!)

I know there is a website for adoption stuff (forgot the site however i know its a couple who have adopted them self who run it and sell bits)

the cards i have made would be charged to customers about £1.50-£2.50 per card (cheaper the more you buy) however for this you get 
*Totally personalised card
*Hard back envelope for posting card or normal soft envelope for hand del of card

I will try and post some pics however i will give details of the cards-

*Front cover- cream card with a layer of Burgundy red card on top with a cream banner on saying "introducing" and then a "its a girl" "its a boy" ballons shaped in card (all stuck on with double sided raised adhesive to give a lovely effect)

*Inside the card on the left hand side it has "X and X are extremely proud to introduce their children" "ours DD, name, DOB" "our DS, name. DOB" 
then on the right hand side of the card will have a photo of choice framed with ribbon and "its a girl" "its a boy" card tabs
*back cover can have a message done directly to the receiver of the card so each card is individual

Would this be something you would pay for ? or a waste of time/money?

Thanks

M J
xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Sounds a fantastic idea!!

You could make a small fortune as I have also found it difficult to find the appropriate card for fellow adopters and have complained on many occasion to big high street card shops and all I have had back as in feedback from staff in these shops is: "Yes your right we do get asked more and more for these kind of cards, i don't know why we don't sell them!"  

i would buy one....two...three depending on who I knew etc!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hmmmmmmmm you have given me food for thought so to speak for doing a whole rang of "congraulations on the arrival of your DD/DS " ect as well as ones for us adopters to send out to others to introduce our babies off

my main reason for doing ours is so people know our childrens full names (added a name for DD) and also DOB and also some family maybe dont know about our 2 as dont live in the uk!

Thanks for the feedback!

xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mj.. i think its a wonderful idea, i actually run my own business selling handmade wedding stationery and cards for all occasions including adoption and all sorts of things you could not get in the shop (dont worry i dont mind sharing information on my business at all) ... so my advice to you would be YES definatly go for it, my hobby started out making simple wedding cards for friends etc.. and has now grown to a fully profitable business from home with weddings my speciality..

Good luck and if i can be of any help just let me know x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

popsi said:


> mj.. i think its a wonderful idea, i actually run my own business selling handmade wedding stationery and cards for all occasions including adoption and all sorts of things you could not get in the shop (dont worry i dont mind sharing information on my business at all) ... so my advice to you would be YES definatly go for it, my hobby started out making simple wedding cards for friends etc.. and has now grown to a fully profitable business from home with weddings my speciality..
> 
> Good luck and if i can be of any help just let me know x


Thank you so much for that-well i am going to put together a portfolio of cards i am happy to make ect and then in the new yr get my self up and running .

thanks again

xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I think it's a great idea too, I would be happy to be able to send one to friends who have adopted as never knew quite what to send when the adoption as finalised!


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

I've just been looking at adoption cards.  I found a new website selling them, and they sound similar to yours but obviously I'm sure yours would be nicer!    They are selling them at £4 each for adoption cards and £3 each for announcement cards, so I'd up your price if i was you!  

Sounds a fab idea, good luck with it!

Bx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi MJ,

Sounds a great idea as the expensive card shop in town beginning with C (we all know which one) doesnt stock anything like this in fact they looked at me as if I had two heads when I asked and took me to the new baby section which was totally not what I was looking for, I ended up making my own version on moonpig for our adoption day, I would defo consider buying one of yours if I needed to again and would say there is a niche in the market albeit a small one but give it a go! wish I had thought of it lol!

Dawny
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I've not even applied to adopt yet, but am lurking on this board and I think it's an awesome idea Mez.  Among my many musings about the practicalities of adoption was the issue of telling people and introducing your DD/DS and this sounds absolutely perfect!

 with it, it's a brill idea!  Have faith in yourself!

Amanda xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi MJ  

Honest opinion ... here goes ....

YES YES YES to more adoption cards on the market.

There are possibly 3 sets of cards needed:-

1.  Good luck for panel - I'd buy this for a friend who was going to adoption panel

2.  Congratulations on the adoption of X, I'd buy this type of card too ....

3.  Pleased to introduce our son/daughter ....... I have to say I probably would not buy this type of card BUT only because I really want to make this myself and personalise it.  It is just another one of those things I am looking forward to doing!!!  However, that type of service is still needed and I think people would buy.

When I had a look round for cards on the internet (friend adopted recently), the majority of websites were american and there really was not much about at all which was UK based and specialised in Adoption and nothing else.  

To summarise, I'd say go for it MJ   

Hope that has been of some use, good luck if you decide to pursue it!
Dame Edna x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

Great Idea MJ - I'd say go for it 

We looked round for announcement cards but couldn't find anything suitable so ended up designing and having them printed ourselves, we found a lovely verse which we put on the back too :
The Gift of Life
I didn't give you the gift of life,
But in my heart I know.
The love I feel is deep and real,
As if it had been so.

For us to have each other
Is like a dream come true!
No, I didn't give you 
The gift of life,
Life gave me the gift of you.​The only thing I would say is with announcement cards people would need a few, we had 40 printed and that wasn't enough (that was immediate family and friends only!) so the cost would soon mount up and i'm not sure if £100 would put people off  We paid about £30 for ours to be printed and sent to us.... Just a thought.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Right ladies

I am going to get my bum into gear and get some cards sorted out and post the pics on here and go on the pink pages. 

It may take me a few weeks however detemind to get this done as i know how much i am loving being able to "show off" my babies when the time comes

xxxx

Ps Amanda- i will have some faith in my self!

xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Good for you Mez!  Go for it!

Axxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

AmandaB1971 said:


> Good for you M J! Go for it!
> 
> Axxxx


Thank you!

DH is happy as have said he can get the new print/scanner/copier he wants!

xxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

MJ - this sounds like a great idea. When you get to the point of having a leaflet / business card or even a website    let me know as I work with Adoption SW's and would happily give them some to pass on to families.

Blu


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Blu said:


> MJ - this sounds like a great idea. When you get to the point of having a leaflet / business card or even a website    let me know as I work with Adoption SW's and would happily give them some to pass on to families.
> 
> Blu


wooooooooohoooooooooo

I will get my self sorted!

xxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi MJ

Sounds like a fab idea.... I have been looking for a 'Congratulations on your new additions' for a friend who has adopted 2 children and had no luck, I was going to make one, but didnt have time, so was going to just buy a blank card and personalise it inside... your idea sounds fab and you definitely have a market for it.

When you do start if you want some help with marketing and things I can help, I have produced quite a few company branding packs for small businesses, including setting up websites, stationery, business cards, posters, advertisements etc... brochures etc etc.... this is not my job, but something I like doing so let me know

Good Luck, looking forward to seeing your designs x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohh fab idea MJ  I will put an order in for some after christmas  

Oh and will happily pass some business cards on to our adoption unit!

x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great idea MJ, there is definitely a market for all these sorts of cards, think everyone else has covered the ones needed..but wynnsters right, for announcements you need alot as theres lots of people to tell..i wanted to tell the whole world..i think i got 70 done on photobox (i did one myself using a photo and putting text with it) i did them like a postcard..maybe you could do it that way to keep costs down 
wynnster we read that poem at DD's adoption party..where will these similarities between us end   

kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

HI MJ

Its a great idea and something I think you could really make a business out of, especially the 'Congratulations on the adoption of' type, I think I've seen 2 different sorts in S....O.... (card shop) but the designs have been terrible!

When ds moved in we sent out little notelet cards with a photo and brief details introducing him to family and friends.  For his adoption party we did our own invites as there is nothing available.

And Yes, I'd willingly pass on any advertising lit you do to our Adoption & Lac teams.

Love
Mel x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Right ladies

I have been busy and brought some supplies today- have also made a "postcard" style annocuement card which would work out £1 each to customers however they wont come with envolopes- they would cost about 20p extra for hard backed ones

I am going to work hard tonight once mine are in bed and gets some pics on with prices and wordings for you all!

oh now i need a company/website name! ideas please?

xxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Adopt a Smile?

Precious parcels?

Special deliveries?

Sorry, not very creative me!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks Blu- love the names

How about Forever yours ?


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

MJ - sounds a great idea - look forward to seeing some photos of your cards. 

Wynnster - what a beautiful verse. I've copied it for future use (I hope).

CG xxxxx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

MJ, 

What a fab Idea.  I cant wait to see your catalogue.  As you know I normally just make do with a nice card I can find in the shops but I would def use your cards!!!!!

Shaz John x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

I think it's a great idea.
The only "proper" adoption card I have seen in the shops was 1 at Clintons but although I bought it, it is pretty naff!
I have resorted to making some of my own but I'm not very arty and they are not great. I look forward to seeing yours, I'm certain there is a market for these type of cards out there.

Love Crusoe
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Shazjohn- i cant wait for the day i can make your cards!!! 

Well ladies- i have been busy ................ spending money!  to be able to make bits! 

Have a few designs in mind however have ordered a new printer (needed one anyway and its one that i can print photos on)

Felicity Wishes  has been fab and done me some mock business cards which looks fantastic! thank you hunny your a star!

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my friend said her and her child are going to make their own.  Snappy Snaps (photpgraph printers) can do individualised birth annoucements/cards of any sort as they offer a design package, so a photo and words of your choice

L x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Definately a gap in the market for adoption cards.

After 2 adoptions myself, I struggled to find anything that I could announce the arrivals on (as all the other ones have weight, time etc etc) and the same for congratulating new adopters on their arrival. We did receive new baby cards when both ours arrived, but I noticed that some people felt awkward about it, and so chose blank cards. When we went to court, we did receive a couple of "Adoption Day" cards.
But ideally, we need out there announcements like how you;ve described, and also congratulations on your new arrival cards (without babies, and birth details being mentioned!!).

Another thing that I missed out on, was a "baby book". My friend actually bought me one when DD1 arrived and I love it, but have failed miserably at filling it in.  Basically because most of it is about the preparation of the birth and then first smile etc.
I would love to see a book brought out for adopters to fill in and keep for the children. The day we met you, the day you came home, the first people you met, the way we spent our first week etc etc etc.

Go for it girl!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh ever you have given me more ideas, love the book idea!

my brain is working over time here!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Ever

I've been doing my own 'book' for DS, its an acid free album and I am putting photos and journalling, so far got to moving in day so have loads more to do.  I guess its a bit like life story work but nicer.  I got the idea after doing my everyday photos in the same way, my SIL became a consultant for Creative Memories which is like scrapbooking and journalling.

Love
OT x


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Oo, there is a book, it's lovely. It's called 'My family, my journey, a memory book'.

It includes:

The story of your adoption
People who helped us find you
The match
Our very first meeting
Coming home
Your announcement
Your adoption buddies
Your first year with us
Firsts and favourites
Your adoption day
Your first birthday with us

and more...

here is the link to it on Amazon (and it's only £8.49 at the mo!):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Family-Journey-Adoptive-Families/dp/0811857379/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227274810&sr=8-3

Highly recommended 
Good luck with the business MJ, sounds like a great idea!

/links


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Sundog- thanks so much for the link- have just ordered 2-one for each on mine!

xxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

I've just ordered one as well, thanks for the link.

OT x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for this tip.

I've ordered one too!

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

great idea, I have seen the very occasional one in clintons, but to be honest, was pretty naff, and certainly not an announcement one.....I look forward to buying some in the future x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, I've just ordered one.
Have also ordered a Tomy talking photo album. Don't know whether you've seen them, suitable for very young children. Will hold up to 8 photos and you can record a message. I've been told to prepare a basic photo album with a picture of me, the dog, grandpa and other close people to show little rainbow before they come to me.

Amanda

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tomy-Discovery-Forget-Photo-Album/dp/B0019RC632/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=toys&qid=1227463798&sr=8-1

/links


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Amanda SNAP we have the TOMY photo album for ds 2  

ritz

adoption cards - we are looking at making announcement cards online - there are some programmes that will do this for you. i'd love them hand-made of course but with over 50 to do we are trying to keep costs down


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

just got my books that sundog recommended and they are fab- has everything in them about starting our, matching ect and room for pics in each bit, i am going to type up mine and get a friend to hand write in mine as my writing is naff!

busy getting some cards mocked up and should have something for you all to see some point next week!

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies and Gents

I know i started this thread nearly 3months ago however i now have a selection of cards ready for viewing so once i get them uploaded (pics that is)i will post them on here

Mez
x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Just wanted to Bump this up and recommend MJ's gorgeous cards.

I have just given one to my neighbours who have just had their new son join them.

I also gave them a copy of 'my Family, my journey' - thanks for the recommendation Sundog - they loved it and said no one else had given them anything like it.

Blu


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Awwwwwwww thanks Blu- so happy you and your Neighbour liked it

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

have  i missed seeing the cards MJ?


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

No Kj- i pmed he pics to Blu as she asked me for a card- i am "trying" to get them sorted so i can do a pink pages ad on here however if anyone wants to view before this just shout and i can pm you them

Hugs

Mez
x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi M J

Can you pm me some please?

Thanks
OT x


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Me too please MJ if you don't mind.

Thanks
Crusoe
xx


----------

